# Hi from western North Carolina



## cricket (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm new here. Have 3 colonies. 6 years keeping Bees. GR-8 4-UM :thumbsup:


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

Welcome to a very useful site all kind of good info here


----------



## Neal 48 (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome. You'll love this site.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi and welcome!  This is a great place to learn and ask questions. 

I just started with my first hive this year. I don't think you are too far from me. Do you know what nectar plants we have going right now? I am thinking that the white clover is almost over. 

Thanks, Lauren


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome,

I'm down the mountain, over the river and a few creeks from you. This is a great place to get your questions answered. People want to help.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome join the chat room every evening around 8:45 to 11:00

How was the sourwood this year?


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, 3 colonies after 6 years, not bad.


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

bbbbeeman; good to have you ,and you will love the info and feed back on this forum good luck rock.


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

welcome from central nc


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

Welcome from another WNC'inian!


----------

